# Which colors fit the types best



## yellowtoccata (Jun 17, 2015)

Do any of us have synesthesia? I know that for me the letters themselves have colors!


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

My thoughts...

ENTP= Pale Blue… inspires creativity and the freedom to break free. 
ENFP= Lime Green… inspires youthfulness, naivety and playfulness. 
INTP = Golden Yellow… represents the loner with an intense curiosity and interest in investigating the finer details of its interests. 
INFP = Aqua… It is creative and light-hearted, yet strong and individual. 
ESTP= Scarlet… is a little less intense and more fun-loving than true red (which represents energy, passion, action, ambition and determination), tempered with a degree of defiance. 
ESFP = Lilac…is extroverted and enthusiastic, inspiring glamour, romance and vanity.
ISTP = Tan… straightforward, uncomplicated and natural. 
ISFP = Light Brown… is friendly and approachable, sincere, honest, and genuine. 
ESTJ = Dark Gray… is conventional and constrained. It is serious and solemn, inflexible and strict.
ESFJ = Peach… represents great communication and conversation, and inspires good manners and putting people at ease. 
ISTJ = Beige…is practical and reliable, conservative, constant, unchanging and loyal. 
ISFJ = Fuchsia… inspires confidence, assurance and maturity, a more responsible and controlled nurturing and love.
ENTJ = Burgundy… indicates controlled power, determined ambition and dignified action. 
ENFJ = Sky Blue… inspires selfless love and fidelity. It is non-threatening and promotes a helpful nature that can overcome all obstacles. It is the universal healer. 
INTJ = Dark Blue… knowledge, power, and integrity.
INFJ = Silver… is fluid, emotional, sensitive and mysterious.

Meaning of Colors in Color Psychology


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Let me try:

ISTJ: Gray
Cold, boring by itself, can do almost any job (gray fits to almost anything), and doesn't stand out.

ISTP: Brown
Practical, logical, strong, doesn't stand out, but a force to be reckoned with (and it's a darker Orange).

ESTP: Orange
Has the flashy part from the ESFP (yellow) and the dominance of the ENTJ (red).

ESTJ: Red
Between Pink and Orange, Red is both traditional and dominant.

ISFJ: Weaker pink
Basically a weaker ESFJ (let's face it. ISFJs are weaker ESFJs).

ISFP: Teal
Socially similar to the ENFP, but slightly different and darker (to symbolize introversion).

ESFP: Yellow
Flashy, friendly, social, stimulating, sanguine, the color of smileys.

ESFJ: Pink
Feminine, eye-catcher, traditional.

INFJ: Purple (dark)
Prestigious, philosophical, and melancholic.

INFP: Dark Blue
Creative, intellectual and emotionally positive.

ENFP: Light blue
Creative, quirky, witty and social.

ENFJ: Light Purple/Magenta
Has the socialness and affection of Pink (ESFJ), the philosophy and prestige of Purple (INFJ), and the dominance and leadership of Dark Red (ENTJ).

INTJ: Dark Blue
Blue is the color of cool-headedness and competence. The darkness symbolizes the hidden connections INTJs make in their heads.

INTP: Dark, Grayish-Green
The color of Starbucks coffee, because they need coffee to stay awake at night cause they're night owls. Green is also the color of "right answers", which fits, because INTPs are logically the most accurate. The dark doesn't just mean introversion, but also the thinking process that goes on in their heads which is hidden.

ENTP: Light Green
Aesthetically stimulating, intellectual and witty, has variety.

ENTJ: Dark Red
Natural leader, powerful, competent, dominant, and intelligent.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

> Meaning of Colors in Color Psychology


makes you wonder about how this came into place. How universal it might be. I'm actually really curious about this now.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

As an ENTP I love those winey rich colours that kind of shine. If you can imagine the hue of red wine, and apply it to green, purple and blue. That's all you'll see me in. Nothing too bright as I already stand out enough and I don't want to come off as being loud and stupid. I remember I was going to buy a pair of shoes and they didn't have black, so I took a gamble trying on the brightest cream you would ever see on a pair of shoes. I checked myself out in the mirror and thought "oh no" and the shop assistant goes "wow they look good" and I go "yeah if you want to get attacked by a vampire". I was looking for black shoes, he was just trying to make a sale. True story


----------



## Orange_Blossom (Aug 2, 2014)

Very interesting matches!


----------

